# Orient bambino with new blue strap



## mr mash (Jul 18, 2016)

Just arrived new colareb blue strap.

What do you think?



Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well, the watch itself is very nice :thumbs_up:


----------



## mr mash (Jul 18, 2016)

Hahaha. Been waiting for the strap for ages as well. This photo is a bit better 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

mr mash said:


> Hahaha. Been waiting for the strap for ages as well. This photo is a bit better
> View attachment 10053
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


 Don't mind mach, he's just anti-animal :tongue: Sorry, I mean vegan. Same difference :laugh:

strap looks giid to me  suits it very well. I also opted for a blue strap for one of my blue dial watches.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I like the strap as well, and it suits the watch nicely :thumbsup:

Just out of interest, is it some sort of suede material?


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I could be wrong, but I think it's more like this. Sort of a distressed leather look. Whichever though it is a nice looking watch and strap


----------



## mr mash (Jul 18, 2016)

Yes, Blue leather ( Smells nice ) :biggrin:

Although does have a suede look about it.

Bought after seeing this review by TGV


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hughlle said:


> Don't mind mach, he's just anti-animal :tongue: Sorry, I mean vegan. Same difference :laugh:


 I see reality isn`t a concept you are familiar with :wacko: :laugh:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I see reality isn`t a concept you are familiar with :wacko: :laugh:


 Damned right :laugh: something something meat something something cold dead hands :taz:


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Looks very comfy


----------



## mr mash (Jul 18, 2016)

quite pricey I thought? shall see how it bears up- my only negative would be its quite a small strap

great to be wearing the New Bambino though - just couldn't get on with the standard leather strap !!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hughlle said:


> Damned right :laugh: something something meat something something cold dead hands :taz:


 :sign_wtf:

Strange boy artytime:


----------



## stokey1986 (Sep 11, 2016)

Nice strap that :thumbsup:


----------



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice watch, would look just spot on with a dark blue sting ray strap IMO.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

beautiful combination , enough said :thumbsup:

deano


----------

